# PB Speck on fly



## Bo Keifus (May 9, 2012)

I've been sifting through reports here to kill time at work this morning and thought about a fish i caught back in October that I never got around to posting. I landed this beauty with a white/pink Gurgler. She was 23.5" if i recall correctly. Snapped the pics and let her go to grow!


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Nice to see someone else posting in the fly section! Great catch man.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Great looking fatty!!! Never to late to post a quality fish!


----------

